# Is that fun?



## Fay (Aug 5, 2013)

These are Chinese water color painting


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

The oriental style is quite interesting.

I remember as a teenager trying the Japanese style, using a book for guidance. They only use black and you want a minimum number of strokes to get the subject and you don't go over anything twice.

I don't know if I could do an original painting in that style. Maybe when I get bored developing my current multi-color watercolor style I'll study the Japanese method and have a go.


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2013)

Scott R Nelson said:


> The oriental style is quite interesting.
> 
> I remember as a teenager trying the Japanese style, using a book for guidance. They only use black and you want a minimum number of strokes to get the subject and you don't go over anything twice.
> 
> I don't know if I could do an original painting in that style. Maybe when I get bored developing my current multi-color watercolor style I'll study the Japanese method and have a go.




Thank you And because it can not be changed ,so I had wasted so many papers to do this. And I like it because it is simple and fun


----------

